# SBE II



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

If you have not seen the new Super Black Eagle II, don't do it. Actually I'm just kidding. Last weekend I saw the new Benelli shotguns for 2004 and all I can say is wow! I shoot a SBE and thought it could not get any better until this. Now I've got to figure out how to come up with the $$$ to get one.

No, this is not an advertisement, I don't rep the thing, just love my Benelli.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah they do feel pretty good in the hand but hurt in the pocketbook. i'll stick with my x2


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I've got last years model and I know some guys don't like em' but I think they are a sweet gun. I got sick of trying to win one so I went for it. Hopefully I can have it to pass on to the youngster someday.
:beer:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I just got mine and have not been able to shoot it yet. I can't wait until Saturday so I can try it out. The safety is a little stiff, but Benelli said they will put a new spring in it for me. It took me 8 months of saving to get it so I sure hope I like shooting it. I think it looks and feels awesome.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I got my Dad's SBE from him last year as he hadn't shot it for a few years. Wow, what a sweeeeeet gun! I had more doubles than I ever had in my life, and even a couple tripples last year. The gun reloads itself at lightning speed, and even though it is a big gun, it is fairly lightweight and I had no problems using it for upland. I believe the only major upgrade with the SBE II is enhanced recoil reduction, otherwise the action remained unchanged, didn't it?

Can't wait to get out for some dove hunting. Lots of doves in the GF area this year...more than I've ever seen.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I just got a SBE II this week, and shot it for the first time last night. Pretty smooth....but too early to tell if my poor luck with firearms has been passed yet.

Time will tell (and so will a few sub-zero temperature mornings).


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I bought my SBE II a month ago and I love it. I have put about three cases of shells through it now and it's performance only gets better. Although the recoil reduction system they have been talking about sense the thing came out, I dont think is all it is cracked up to be. It doesnt seem to kick anymore or any less to me. Just my two cents. 
Bandhunter


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

One too many misfires from the old Nova Chris??????


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

A benelli nova is far from a SBE II...I dont think you can compair either one of the guns to each other. Just my opinion..
Bandhunter


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I understand that.... :eyeroll: ......I was referring to the reason he might have upgraded.......The novas have been known to misfire at times.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Some people have had no problems with the Nova. I must have a lemon or the magic touch. 

Ask anyone who hunts with me, I took the abuse for waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long. I bought an X2, but something was wrong with it out of the box and I couldn't get it to fire. :-? .....so, I figured the SBE II was a natural step up. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

That's a huge step up Hustad, notice how mych lighter the front end of the sbeII is compared to the X2?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

all i ever hear about is how much the benellis kick, and that you need the recoil reducers and the mercury put in your stock, do they really kick more than other guns, and why?


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Perhaps there is a benchtest for recoil. I do not presently know of one, but most people know an autoloader has less recoil than a pump gun. That is a given. One person may think a gun kicks more than another but wouldn't kick be relative to who is shooting the gun? If you are 6'3" and weight 270 lbs, it would not be as great as if you were 5'3" and 140 lbs.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I shot 3/4 boxes in 45 minutes last night....didn't even notice any heavy recoil. Of course these were game loads as well......


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have had bad luck with guns also and considering getting a over/under double barrel.Not much can go wrong with the doubles.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Chris, the dealer I baught SBE from told me to shoot a couple of boxes of 3.5 inch through it first to break in the inertia spring. Mine will cycle right down to a 7/8 once load another guy I shoot skeet with his won't and he started shooting his with game loads. I don't know if it matters but you may want to try it to save yourself some trouble down the line. Magnum


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Very true, it should say that it is recommended by the manufacturer to shoot 2 boxes of heavy loads through it. At least that's what it said in my Beretta's handbooks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You mean you read the manual?  j/k

Thanks, I'll try to turn some clays to dust.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> Can't wait to get out for some dove hunting. Lots of doves in the GF area this year...more than I've ever seen.


good, maybe after you miss a bunch of those doves with that sbe of yours, you can send em down my way for a little work over with my 1100 :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin: :rollin:


----------

